# Taken the plunge - Xbox 360 S



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Well after much deliberation and talking to my 6 year old i have taken the plunge and ordered a 500gb Xbox One S with fifa for the grand total of £229 (Tesco had £20 off code)

Just gonna order another control for us to play Fifa with and maybe get him minecraft as he loves that game.

This will be my first Xbox ever as i am usually a Playstation man but it was my sons choice not mine as i had half an eye on the PS Neo or the Xbox Scorpio but time will tell. I don't really play that much in terms of games but maybe will do now as we have the Wii U and i love that as MarioKart is just the best game ever lol


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Im sure he will be a happy boy. We've always had Playstations bit ive just picked up our first Xbox, an Elite model from Game for my lads birthday on Monday, with Forza6 & Halo5. Just about to buy 12 months Xbox Live Gold from cdkeys.

I'll be checking its working ok when he's at school


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> Im sure he will be a happy boy. We've always had Playstations bit ive just picked up our first Xbox, an Elite model from Game for my lads birthday on Monday, with Forza6 & Halo5. Just about to buy 12 months Xbox Live Gold from cdkeys.
> 
> I'll be checking its working ok when he's at school


Lol, I may have to check it's working for him before Christmas. Just looking at games for me to play too. Looking at forza and batman arkham for me and gonna get him minecraft and Lego Star Wars the force awakens


----------



## SteveEdwards (Nov 1, 2015)

Hopefully he won't want to load too many games, 500gb doesn't go far on consoles these days.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

SteveEdwards said:


> Hopefully he won't want to load too many games, 500gb doesn't go far on consoles these days.


Maybe not but if he does then I'll get an external hard drive plugged in


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Forza is a great game, i have Forza 5 and it's not really addictive.......oh okay, it is really :lol:


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Plus Forza Horizon 3 is due to be released in a few weeks, Looks good.


----------

